# hanging drywall on ceiling



## marklevinson1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi,

I am remodeling my kitchen, finished with the plumbing, electrical and gas and insulation and am getting ready to hang the drywall on the ceiling. The dimensions of the ceiling are 12 x 17. Here is how the joists run:

http://www.patmedia.net/marklevinson/plans/ceiling.html

and these are the full plans:

http://www.patmedia.net/marklevinson/plans/plans.html

I am doing this completely by myself and will be renting a drywall jack. Now if I run 4 x 8 sheets across the joists starting with a full sheet on one end I end up with a foot wide area left over at the other end. What would be the best way to approach this job based on my ceiling dimensions?

thanks,

Mark


----------



## marklevinson1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi,

Just realized something else. I still need to deal with the opening into the kitchen which adds another 4 - 5 inches into the mix. You can see it on the plans at the lower left side.

http://www.patmedia.net/marklevinson/plans/plans.html

http://www.patmedia.net/marklevinson/plans/ceiling.html

thanks,

Mark


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 11, 2007)

Use 8' and 10' and reverse each row


----------

